# Umlaute im Formular-Feldern



## messmar (23. August 2007)

Moin,

wie kann ich ein Formular zwingen, umlaute richtig  in den Feldern darzustellen?
Der Hintergrund ist, dass der User über eine Html-Email auf eine Seite mit Formular kommt und darin sind die Felder mit seinen Daten vorbelegt. z.B. Nachname: Görmer uzw..
Der "ö" wird dann in dem Formular als Kästchen dargestellt.

Nur Zur Info: Die folgenden Möglichkeiten, habe ih schon versucht, aber ohne Erfolg:


```
<form enctype="multipart/form-data" accept-charset="utf-8">
<form  accept-charset="ISO-8859-1">
```

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2007)

Verwende am besten eine einzige Zeichenkodierung. Das heißt Eingabekodierung ist gleich Verarbeitungskodierung ist gleich Ausgabekodierung. Wenn du UTF-8 als Eingabekodierung verwendest, sollte also auch die Verarbeitungs- und Ausgabekodierung UTF-8 sein.


----------



## messmar (23. August 2007)

Danke schon Mal,

Aber ich verstehe nicht was du genau sagen willst bzs. meinst.

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Cherrywine (23. August 2007)

Er meint, dass du eben nicht zwei verschiedene Charsets verwenden sollst - in dem von dir geposteten Codeschnippel setzt du ja neben UTF-8 noch die ISO-8859-1 ein. Ersetze diese mal durch UTF-8 - damit kannst du eventuell auftretende Probleme beim Umrechnen der Zeichen verhindern, eben nicht erst von einer Kodierung in die andere umgerechnet werden muss.


LG
Cherrywine


----------

